# Seiko Alarm Needs Help!



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Good morning everyone.

I currently own a Seiko quartz alarm watch that is somewhat similar to the Bellmatics. This watch has a ring that rotates around the watch-face and the pointer on this ring determines where the alarm is set. The watch is also a day-date. The number shown on the back is 080773; this is just below the battery replacement screw/plug.

My problem is this watch will not run with a new battery...not even for a short period of time. This watch is in excellent condition and has run wonderfully for the last 25 years or so. It has been inspected and cleaned two years ago and ran perfectly afer this cleaning. My question to the collective is does anyone know what could possibly be wrong and what average repairs for the watch might be? Small nos. at the edge of the back are 7223-603a A. Thank you ahead of time for any helpful input.

Bruce Hobart

($65-$70 per hour is the average watch maker fee in Kansas City, MO. where I reside)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bruce hard to say .... it could be many things from a bad battery to a "knackered" movement!

It would probably be best to take it to a watch repairer to check it out.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, quartz movements are rarely worth the hassle of trying to repair, if a fresh batterys not working, a new module might be needed, they are not usually that expencive....


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yep, quartz movements are rarely worth the hassle of trying to repair, if a fresh batterys not working, a new module might be needed, they are not usually that expencive....


jase and Jo: thank you for the quick replies. Judging from the numbers I posted in my original thread, could you possibly give me some idea what a new movement might cost for this quartz Seiko and how much labor would be involved to install it, using a reputable watchmaker. If it's too much I may as well chuck this watch and move on...

Bruce Hobart


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bruce I have just done a quick search for the 7223 movement and found the following

http://service.seiko.com.au/discont.htm

It looks as if it a discontinued calibre and no longer available from Seiko, I think you will struggle to find a replacement. It may be repairable but like you suggest the cost may not warrant it.


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

JoT said:


> Bruce I have just done a quick search for the 7223 movement and found the following
> 
> http://service.seiko.com.au/discont.htm
> 
> It looks as if it a discontinued calibre and no longer available from Seiko, I think you will struggle to find a replacement. It may be repairable but like you suggest the cost may not warrant it.


Thanks again, JO. I guess I'll try a new battery again and if that doesn't work , I'll remove the stainless mesh band and chuck the watch, unless someone out there would like it (FREE)...I'll let everyone know what the verdict is after the battery replacement.

Bruce Hobart


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You could try looking for a donor watch on flea bay Bruce, idealy find one in bad cosmetic condition so its cheap..I hate the idea of you chucking the watch after youve had it so long









Keep it and save a search in ebay for a donor


----------

